# Clementi's Gradus ad Parnassum



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

This monumental work of 100 etudes is quite something. There is something in there for everyone, and all emotions. I will stick my neck out here but I put it on par with Beethoven's Diabelli variations mainly because it is ahead of it's time. I think it is better then anything Czerny produced because it is more inventive. Hard to say about Chopin though,close one I think. 

What do you think?


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

beetzart said:


> This monumental work of 100 etudes is quite something. There is something in there for everyone, and all emotions. I will stick my neck out here but I put it on par with Beethoven's Diabelli variations mainly because it is ahead of it's time. I think it is better then anything Czerny produced because it is more inventive. Hard to say about Chopin though,close one I think.
> 
> What do you think?


I have heard of this work ever since being a devotee of Clementi - a much underrated composer in my opinion, whose piano sonatas should be part of many more concert programmes.

After listening to Gradus ad Parnassum the other day I was very impressed by many parts of it but couldn't honestly say it was on a similar level as Beethoven's Diabelli variations. I think the Clementi just doesn't have the consistency or depth of Beethoven's work but does have great merit, but will be a long time before we heard it as a regular feature in the concert hall or on CD.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My understanding, such as it is, is that these are the real deal 'study' etudes, not concert etudes. If so, they should be compared with stuff like Bartok's Mikrokosmos, or volumes of etudes by Czerny. Eh?


----------

